# Nortrac nt 254 wont start



## mattg3041 (12 mo ago)

I'm out of ideas minority track won't start I tried a new starter that wasn't the problem the the starter starts to turn and then stops like something's jammed I took the starter out the flywheel moves motor turns over so I don't know what the problem could I'm open to ideas


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Can you describe the "stops", any noise/silence at the stop?
How much engine rotation do you achieve before it stops, one cycle, two, three?
Can you immediately attempt another start with progressive rotation or what do you do to try again?
Has the coolant level dropped?
I would probably be pulling injectors and try to continue rotation.


----------



## mattg3041 (12 mo ago)

It turns about a 1/4 turn no noise it just stops like it's Jammed but you can turn the motor with a socket on the crank I thought I figured it out the other day I fiddled with the pto lever and it started turning over as it should and started as normal i let it run a few minutes and shut it off the battery was almost dead so I charged it over night and when I went to start it again it's doing the same thing as before 1/4 turn then stops


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Sounds like a battery issue.
Load test battery.......Volt meter is useless
Get one of these for 20 bucks at HF 








or pull battery out of something else Known good battery.

You may have a bad ground...etc.
Diesel is high compression engine.
Does that tractor have a compression release to kill it?

If so use it to get engine cranking.......oh yea..save that old starter...its likely still good.


----------



## mattg3041 (12 mo ago)

I load tested the battery I figured it was probably a dead cell the cell dropping out but it is low tested fine


----------



## mattg3041 (12 mo ago)

I've also checked all the wiring and cleaned all the connections


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

If you're sure on the battery test and going with the current clues, you may have a hydro-lock. 
Confirmation can be achieved by removing glow plugs and starter rolling the engine while someone is monitoring the glow plug ports for fluid ejection.
If it is hydro-locked you need to confirm which fluid is the culprit, like coolant, engine oil or diesel. Remember, high compression, keep your face etc. out of harms way, use some clean rags around each port.
I'll await a yay or nay.


----------



## mattg3041 (12 mo ago)

I will check it tomorrow thanks


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

After checking for a hydro-lock, next, I would look at the starter mounting. Is everything straight? was the OE starter shimmed? and maybe those shims fell?


----------



## mattg3041 (12 mo ago)

I didn't see any shims and everything looks straight as far as I can tell I will look later today


----------



## mattg3041 (12 mo ago)

Well it was hydrolocked it shot water out of the glowplug holes 50ft in the air now I just got to figure out why I replaced the water pump not to long ago I don't think it can get in from there I'm thinking head gasket


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Was water pump weeping?
Confirm 7# radiator cap?
Any white smoke before lock up?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Exhaust open.?? Put a flapper on it and or a coffee can..
Head gasket... we all know how to repair that.. I would crank it, let it sit for a day or two and spin the engine again and see if u get more water..
Intake.. I’ve see more than my share of JD w water in the intake..


----------

